# Got Rice?



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 6, 2004)

I was wondering how you guys cook regular plain white rice that you find in chinese resturants. 
I was also wondering if you guys wash rice.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 6, 2004)

I never wash it. I cook it many different ways. Depends on the dish. Be more specific.


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 6, 2004)

I use a rice cooker and yes.  I wash the rice.  I wash it until the water pretty much runs clear.  

As for how much water?  I follow the rice cooker directions.


----------



## chiffonade (Sep 6, 2004)

*Rice...Bwahhhhhhhhhhh...*

Rice is one of those things I simply cannot make.  It always turns out like mortar.  

Seeing as I can glove bone a turkey with a paring knife , this little statistic is hard for me to swallow.    

Ironically, I can make risotto and I can boil risotto style rice like pasta meaning I drain it in a colander.  That seems to be the only type of rice I can cook.

DH is in charge of rice.  I've declared a self-imposed banishment to rice + water + saucepan + heat.  It's better for everyone that way.   :roll:


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 6, 2004)

Most people use to much water. Rice cookers are great for cooking rice. I often cook my rice a bit in a little oil,butter,or bacon fat... then add my liquids to it. 

I like the 1-2-3 method.

http://whatscookingamerica.net/Q-A/RiceCooking.htm


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 6, 2004)

Gas stove:  Add double the amount of water to your rice (ex., 1 cup rice, 2 cups water).  Bring to a boil.  Stir, then cover with a tight fitting lid.  Turn heat down as low as it will go.  Cook 14 minutes without lifting the lid.  

Electric stove:  Follow measurements listed above.  Bring to a boil.  Stir, then cover with a tight fitting lid.  Turn stove off, but DO NOT remove from burner.  Let sit 20 minutes without lifting the lid.

 Barbara


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 6, 2004)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Gas stove:  Add double the amount of water to your rice (ex., 1 cup rice, 2 cups water).  Bring to a boil.  Stir, then cover with a tight fitting lid.  Turn heat down as low as it will go.  Cook 14 minutes without lifting the lid.
> 
> Electric stove:  Follow measurements listed above.  Bring to a boil.  Stir, then cover with a tight fitting lid.  Turn stove off, but DO NOT remove from burner.  Let sit 20 minutes without lifting the lid.
> 
> Barbara



I have an electric stove. This is how I do it.....Place two cups rice in pot. Add one-two tablespoon butter or bacon fat on medium heat while stirring constantly about two minutes. Then add double amount of water...4 cups....bring to boil and cover pot....turn heat down to lowest setting to simmer for 20 minutes. You may omit the fat if you like. Just try it.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 6, 2004)

I wash my rice. I WAS using too much water before. Now its equal 8/9 cup of water to 1 cup of rice


----------



## Juliev (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah.. this is something else I want to do more often.. is really make good rice.. I have a couple times.. but just not enough.. When I've had my mom over for dinner or friends.. I put forth the extra effort.. other than that.. I'll confess, I use Minute Rice.. It's so quick in the microwave, and I can toss it into a stir-fry.. or serve sauteed vegies over it.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 6, 2004)

i eat rice every day for every meal lol including breakfast how azn of me


----------



## Otter (Sep 7, 2004)

I have a cheap little Sanyo rice cooker that shuts off automatically when done. Instructions say to use 2 cups water to one cup rice, but I have better results with 1.5 to 1.75.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Sep 7, 2004)

agree with other posters that 1:2 ratio dry rice to liquid is a little too much liquid - especially as one increases the quantity of rice this ratio doesn't hold

I make my rice is a cast iron "bean  pot" with a pyrex lid, turning down the heat very low (very gentle simmer) once the liquid has come to boil. Perfect rice every time. Cast iron is great for cooking grains.

Not chinese but - want a lovely yellow color in your white rice? Add a pinch of tumeric to the water before adding rice. I love cheerful looking rice.


----------

